# Dreamstime vs Istockphoto



## miamistudio (Mar 3, 2010)

Attention photographers....

Dreamstime.com is the new Istockphoto site?


Read what they said:
*Sell your stock images * and get 50-80% from each sale you make.                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"Anyone can become a member of the  Dreamstime community, however we only accept quality-based photos for inclusion in our database. We carefully review each application received. You may apply to become a member by registering and uploading your first files. If they are approved, you will see them on your personal account. "


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually NO it's not becoming the next anything and the percentages now run between 24 and 30% for real pay, because Dreamstime sells discount packages to buyers, which lowers the commissions to photographers. Low monthly sales, it doesn't add up.

Not that iStock isn't changing their levels for 2011, which they are. Lowering non-exclusive to 15%

At least Shutterstock stays the same. You get 25c for a subscription, and they sell many, $1.88 for on demand, and $28 for Extended License. Pure and simple. No big promises. Just sales, month after month, year after year.

Shutterstock :: Make money with your photos!

IMHO ShutterStock is the best.


----------

